# Abandoned pigeon UK - how to help?



## Benns003 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've found an abandoned pigeon at work as the tree outside has been cut and so the nest has been moved. The mum has not been back since yesterday. There were 2 pigeons but 1 has already passed. The 1 remaining is looking very unwell and can just about hold his head up. They are about 1 week old.

We have another pigeon around the corner that has 2 babies and this one has not been disturbed so they are still being looked after. They are possibly a little bit older as they are slightly bigger and look well.

Is it a bad idea to add the abandoned pigeon to the 2 healthy ones in their nest? I worry that the mum will abandon all of them if she finds an unrelated one on her return.

If so, what can I do to help the abandoned one?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Have you taken or can you take the abandoned baby in? If the nest has been moved or destroyed then it's likely the parents will not return to feed the little one. They expect the nest to be where they built it, and will probably not look for one of their offspring away from the nest. I suspect that adding the baby to another, populated nest may not work out. They expect two babies, and another may just be ignored. That said, I've never tried it so don't know from actual experience.

If you can take the baby in and keep it safe, then here is a good guide to caring for baby pigeons (or woodpigeons, or doves):

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

On the same site there is a list and map showing pigeon friendly rescue places.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Firstly, if it is as weak as you say, it needs to be kept on a heating pad.
once it is warmed up, it will need to be hydrated.
If you gently guide it's beak into a dish of warm tepid water (Use Boiled & cooled water, NOT WARM WATER FROM THE TAP) to which you have added A pinch of salt & sugar, hopefully after several tries it should drink.

As John says, its not a good idea to put it in with the other two, firstly beacause the parents are not really geared up for feeding 3 birds, and secondly, the other two if stronger & older will prob push it out the nest anyway.
If the nest was in a tree, then this is prob a woodpigeon.
If so, unlike normal ferals, woodies are notoriously "skittish" & frighten very easily so they really need to go to a wildlife centre where they can be released with others of their kind.


----------



## Benns003 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice John_D & Quazar. I did take him home with me last night. I warmed him for an hour of 2 then tried with the tepid water and pinch of salt & sugar. He just kind of shakes his beak away from it but I'm hoping that a drop of 2 gets in to help rehydrate. I also tried him with some 'food' though really it was just a few drops of warm porridge water. He wasn't awake enough for any solids but I put a few drops of the water which had porridge soaked in it on to his beak, 1 drop at a time. Again I'm hoping that something went in. 

I left him in the box last night with a hot water bottle and a towel and tissue and this morning he is looking a little better (i.e. he's making a faint squeak when I go near and he opened his eyes for a few seconds) but I still don't think he's out of the woods. I'm back at work now and have bought him with me in a box to try the water and food again but I'm going to try to find a wildlife centre that will take him as I don't know what more I can do. 

My work is near Newbury and I live in Reading if anyone has anywhere they can suggest for me??


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well done 

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

Will give you resource list.

Nearest to you would be "Raven Haven" at Reading ... they are pretty full, but may be able to help with raising a baby which could be released (despite their name)

Otherwise, probably next nearest ... but not all that near ... would be "Wild Things" to the west of Andover.


----------



## Benns003 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you John_D, I've spoken to Raven Haven and they are happy to accept him  They have other wood pigeon babies at the moment so he'll have some friends too!

Feed attempt #2 today has not gone so well so taking him tonight so they can use their expertise to get him fit and well again.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Benns003 said:


> Thank you John_D, I've spoken to Raven Haven and they are happy to accept him  They have other wood pigeon babies at the moment so he'll have some friends too!
> 
> Feed attempt #2 today has not gone so well so taking him tonight so they can use their expertise to get him fit and well again.
> 
> Thanks for all the help


Yay! Good result!

Now look out for the next one to turn up


----------

